# Really slow Out-of-Home Wifi Downloads



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Ever since I've been using the Stream functionality (whether standalone or in the Roamio) out of home downloads are really slow. It takes close to 90 minutes to download a 1 hour show in medium quality vs. the 20-25 minutes it takes at home. 

I don't understand why it takes so long out of home. My internet upload speed at home is 25 Mbps and my Wifi here is very solid yet it usually takes about 4 times as long to download out of home. Are others seeing this too? Can Tivo fix this?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

It's because OOH downloads currently go through TiVo proxy server which limits the upload rate to ~ 1.85 Mbps:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=511445


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

You're lucky LOL. We can't figure out what's wrong with our home network... It says it will take 45 minutes to download a 30 minute show...which I never get to because I give up before then.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

moyekj said:


> It's because OOH downloads currently go through TiVo proxy server which limits the upload rate to ~ 1.85 Mbps:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=511445


Thanks for the insight. That makes a lot of sense as I've read of people complaining about he Tivo proxy but didn't understand why. Now I see. That's really annoying. I wonder why the proxy has such slow max upload speeds. You'd think they'd at least let it run to 5 Mbps as most users have upload speeds at least that high at home. Are their servers just not fast/powerful enough?


----------

